# ¿Algún modem router wifi que funcione a 5 Voltios?



## Tulevik (Ene 6, 2018)

Buenas tardes:

¿Sabéis si venden por ahí algún modem router ADSL wifi que necesite alimentarse a sólo 5 voltios? La mayoría de los que venden por ahí necesitan al menos 12 Voltios.

He encontrado por ahí routers wifi que requieren sólo de 5 Voltios, pero sólo tienen puertos RJ45, careciendo del RJ11 para conectar la línea telefónica.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2018)

¿Y eso? No le veo sentido.

Pon un conversor dc DC de 5 a 12V.


----------



## Tulevik (Ene 6, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y eso? No le veo sentido.



Gracias por responder. Tiene mucho sentido: estoy pensando en alimentarlo con una batería solar con puertos USB, mediante un cable USB a DC. La idea del conversor que apuntas es interesante


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2018)

Pues hay más opciones.
Normalmente los paneles solares son de 12V o más 
Los de dar mucha risa son de 5. O le pones 20 paneles de 5V o te va a faltar energía .

Piensa que cuanto más lo tiques más pérdidas tendrás.

Un router wifi suele andar por los 12W o más mira a ver si tienes bastante potencia y energía con un panel de 5V.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2018)

Te recuerdo, no hay baterias solares salvo que dijas baterias de celdas solares, tenes que utilizar un batería igualmente, tener idea del consumo, etc etc


----------



## Tulevik (Ene 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Te recuerdo, no hay baterias solares salvo que dijas baterias de celdas solares, tenes que utilizar un batería igualmente, tener idea del consumo, etc etc



Hola pandacba: pensé que al hablar de baterias solares, todo el mundo iba a entender que me refería a baterías como las de cargar los móviles, con uno o más puertos USB, y con una placa solar que permita cargarlas (así como otro puerto mini o micro USB para cargarlas enchufándolas a la red). Y a este tipo de "baterías solares" me refería. Las hay de hasta 20.000 mAh, lo cual da para un rato considerable de uso de las mismas; mii modem router en cuestión, que necesita 12 V en DC y soporta hasta 1 Amperio de corriente, arroja un consumo de 4'4 Wh, lo cual (corregidme si me equivoco) se desglosa así:

20.000 mAh --> 20 Ah
4'4W / 12 V = 0'367 A
20 Ah / 0'367 A = casi 54 horas y media de autonomía (teórica)

Si me he equivocado al razonar, no dudéis en corregirme.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2018)

Lleva cuidado con los powebank porque mienten mas que hablan.
Los power bank solares ya juegan en la liga de las estrellas de las mentiras.


Normalmente en un powerbank la capacidad de carga en mAh la ponen de las baterías que son de 3,6V
Así que uno de 20000mAh osea 20Ah a 3,6V son 72Wh que como no se pueden descargar por debajo del 40% o así porque si no se deterioran las celdas, nos queda 72·0,7 (vamos a ser generosos y suponer que se puede descargar hasta el 30%) = 50,4Wh
si eso lo quieres usar a 12V salen 50,4/12=4,2Ah que si aplicas rendimientos etc se quedará con suerte en 3,6h o así, siendo muy generosos y muy optimistas. Osea, poco mas de tres horas y media.
Si además esperas que eso se recargue con los cutrepaneles que llevan algunos powerbank pegados resultará que tras una semana al sol lo podrás usar dos horas siendo optimista, mas o menos.
Si quieres usar eso con paneles necesitarś algo del orden de medio metro cuadrado o así. Habría que calcularlo.

No puedes usar los mAh cambiando las tensiones a tu conveniencia, tienes que ponerlo en unidades de energía que es lo que realmente interesa osea en W·h o J y luego ir descontando rendimientos etc.

Aclaración:

20.000 mAh --> 20 Ah   <<Si
4'4W / 12 V = 0'367 A    <<También aunque la mayoría que conozco consumen mas
20 Ah / 0'367 A = casi 54 horas y media de autonomía (teórica)  <<Falso porque los 20Ah son a 3,6V o siendo optimistas a 5V, no son a 12V y no se puede aprovechar el 100%

Yo he supuesto que consume 1A, si consume medio, será el doble de lo que he dicho, si consume un tercio, el triple. Cuenta 10h optimistas con tu consumo.


----------



## Tulevik (Ene 7, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Lleva cuidado con los powebank porque mienten mas que hablan.
> Los power bank solares ya juegan en la liga de las estrellas de las mentiras.
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus correcciones, Scooter. Me hago cargo de que sobre el papel, el rendimiento de las baterías con placas es mucho más optimista que en la vida real. La otra opción es experimentar directamente con placas propiamente dichas, baterías de plomo y conversores DC a AC, pero prefería (y prefiero) experimentar primero con algo más sencillo y a pequeña escala.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 8, 2018)

Deberías probar primero el moden/router que tengas a ver si funciona a 5V.
Acabo de probar uno que tengo por aquí TP-Link, modelo TD-W8961D Ver 2.1 y aparentemente funciona con una fuente de 5Vdc.Me deja entrar a la configuración(levanta bien la red), aparece el SSID del Wifi, etc.
En mi experiencia los routers, trabajan con microcontroladores de 3.3V y de mas bajo voltaje y generalmente tienen fuentes step down para bajar la entrada hasta esos niveles este tiene el MC34063 y funcionan a partir de los 3Vdc.


----------



## Tulevik (Ene 9, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Deberías probar primero el moden/router que tengas a ver si funciona a 5V.
> Acabo de probar uno que tengo por aquí TP-Link, modelo TD-W8961D Ver 2.1 y aparentemente funciona con una fuente de 5Vdc.Me deja entrar a la configuración(levanta bien la red), aparece el SSID del Wifi, etc.
> En mi experiencia los routers, trabajan con microcontroladores de 3.3V y de mas bajo voltaje y generalmente tienen fuentes step down para bajar la entrada hasta esos niveles este tiene el MC34063 y funcionan a partir de los 3Vdc.
> 
> ...





¡Genial, muchas gracias por investigar al respecto! Yo en casa tengo uno que asumo que es genérico (el que me puso mi compañía, vaya -Movistar, para más señas-).

En cuanto consiga un cable de USB a DC de 3.5", hago la prueba con mi batería y os cuento.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 9, 2018)

Tulevik dijo:


> ¡Genial, muchas gracias por investigar al respecto! Yo en casa tengo uno que asumo que es genérico (el que me puso mi compañía, vaya -Movistar, para más señas-).
> 
> En cuanto consiga un cable de USB a DC de 3.5", hago la prueba con mi batería y os cuento.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Ojo con las pruebas desde el bus USB, si vas a usar las conexiones de alguna computadora por que en algunas esta restringido el consumo a no mas de 500mA a 700mA y puede no ser suficiente para alimentar tu moden/router(al menos en el arranque).
Te sugeriría que consigas una fuente de alimentación de dicho voltaje a 1A para las pruebas(yo use una de 4A que tengo).


----------

